# Battery can repop straps petition



## Nick-theCut (Mar 9, 2013)

Alright people, this is where we proclaim interest in our need for battery can straps.  Chime in, give quantity needed and price you would pay.
Mainly I want to show the general need for these to be repopped accurately.

I'll start:
I would buy 2-3 sets 
I would like to pay somewhere in the $15-$20 range each.

Don't be shy, this may help show demand and get this ball Rollin'


----------



## Gary Mc (Mar 9, 2013)

*3 sets up to $40 per set*



Nick-theCut said:


> Alright people, this is where we proclaim interest in our need for battery can straps.  Chime in, give quantity needed and price you would pay.
> Mainly I want to show the general need for these to be repopped accurately.
> 
> I'll start:
> ...




Agree on need to repop these.


----------



## MOTOmike (Mar 9, 2013)

*Battery Can Clamps*

I would buy 2 to 3 full sets (one set equaling two clamps).  
I would pay around $20/clamp (maybe a little more if it included a period correct bolt/nut/wingnut).

Mike


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 9, 2013)

One method is to cast these in stainless steel.
It is possible to cast 24 of these in one stucco ceramic casting mold.
The cost would be around $20.00 per clamp and the initial cost of around $150.00 for the wax model RTV mold.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Mar 9, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> One method is to cast these in stainless steel.
> It is possible to cast 24 of these in one stucco ceramic casting mold.
> The cost would be around $20.00 per clamp and the initial cost of around $150.00 for the wax model RTV mold.




If we get enough interest, I would invest.  Maybe charge $25 a pair to slowly get my money back.  Someone's got to do it, may as well be me.  But, I need more takers.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 9, 2013)

I'd go $40 a pair if they were correct.   
My attempt with shelving braces....


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 9, 2013)

Another option is to roll-form the profile of the strap of 316L stainless steel and then die stamp the shape.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Mar 9, 2013)

bricycle said:


> I'd go $40 a pair if they were correct.
> My attempt with shelving braces....




Very creative Bri.  Your getting closer


----------



## bricycle (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks Nick, bri.


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 11, 2013)

Good idea, these seem to be in short supply. The og straps go $40 to $50 a pair, so keeping the cost at 20-30 would be reasonable.


----------



## josehuerta (Mar 12, 2013)

*Straps*

The drought could be over if we had these straps. The repop cans really are pretty good, and can be cut down as some have done to make the short version, only giveaway are the straps. I'm in for some if it happens. If you want repop straps, you may want to repop the original method of manufacture: most likely stamped parts, pay a machinist to cut the dies (where's Bud Poe) and stamp out a bunch. Sounds simple if you say it fast.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 12, 2013)

I know I saw a couple of the repop long tubes with the more correct clamps. Don't know who made them, but they ARE out there somewhere....


----------



## klunk! (Mar 12, 2013)

*They are out there...*

I bought a few pairs a year or so ago from joe rapoza.  I think he is on the CABE sometimes.  If not you could probably contact him thru eBay (id jrapozabikes).  He has Repop battery cans listed alot of times.  Can't remember but think it was $40 for 3 pairs, They are in primer so will need painted to finish, but they look pretty good.


----------



## Lraybike (Mar 12, 2013)

I'd have a set if they get done and help out the cause?  and yes, very crafty on your shelf brackets!  I'd be just fine with a set of those. L


----------



## bricycle (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks Lray...


----------



## wspeid (Mar 13, 2013)

He's got a listing up currently for a battery tank.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-DELTA-P...044?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35c56cab8c


----------



## bricycle (Mar 13, 2013)

but those aren't the more accurate straps.


----------



## Gary Mc (Mar 13, 2013)

wspeid said:


> He's got a listing up currently for a battery tank.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-DELTA-P...044?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35c56cab8c




Yeah, I bought one of these from him & these have the straps we are trying to replace with more original looking ones.  I cut my canister to a single battery unit pretty easily and it looks totally realistic, just the straps don't.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Mar 28, 2013)

I thought the need was greater.  I'm counting (on this thread) roughly 4-7 pairs wanted...  No one else???


----------

